# Pro Modeler 1-32 Me 109G-4 aftermarket help.



## 65Daytona (Nov 7, 2011)

Ran as many searches as I could on the Internet and only found items from Verlinden and others for other variations of the 109. Looking for engine bay aftermarket as well as cockpit detailing upgrades that may be out there. Can anyone point me in the right dirrection? Thanks, John.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably some from one of the Czech companies, but as I don't use resin or PE parts, I'm not sure who would do them. Might not be specifically for the Pro-Modeller kit though (presume Revell/Monogram, in 1/48th). 
Maybe Wayne or another '109 fan can advise.
EDIT: Just noticed - it's 1/32nd scale. Certainly some detail parts around, but didn't know there was a PM kit in this scale.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2011)

Terry, the Pro-Modeler kit is reboxed Hasgawa one.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah, then there will be resin parts, CMK, CZ etc etc.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2011)

Here a link to MDC site with a cockpit set for the kit.... a few other details can be found there too.

Me Bf109 G2/G4 Cockpit Set on ModelDesignConstruction

DB605 engine..

DB605 engine on ModelDesignConstruction

A correct spinner for the kit...

EagleParts 20-48 or 32

Flaps and radiators..

https://www.whiteensignmodels.com/p/Black+Dog+132+Bf109+GK+Detail+Set+1/1079/

Wheel bays....

1/32 Bf109-G4/G6 Detailed Wheel Well Bf109-G4/G6/G10/G14 Detailed Wheel Well [RB-P32003] - €15.00 : RB Productions Store, Scale models and accessories by Radu Brinzan
1/32 Bf109-G2/G4 Detailed Wheel Well Bf109-G2/G4 Detailed Wheel Well [RB-P32002] - €15.00 : RB Productions Store, Scale models and accessories by Radu Brinzan

The oil cooler

EagleParts 24-32

The correct cockpit conopy frame...

Radu Brinzan Bf 109 canopy RB32001
1/32 Bf109-G Detailed Canopy Bf109-G Detailed Canopy [RB-P32001] - €10.00 : RB Productions Store, Scale models and accessories by Radu Brinzan
1/32 Bf109-G ERLA Canopy Bf109-G ERLA Canopy [RB-P32005] - €8.00 : RB Productions Store, Scale models and accessories by Radu Brinzan

I haven't seen the engine compartment. Usually it's a scratch-built one with sets for DB-605 engine.


----------



## al49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Aires does a kit that includes engine and compartment, but it's for G-6 so some adjustment will be needed., for instance eliminate bulges on cowl.
Here following are instruction pages where you will see what is included















I used MDC cockpit detail sets as well as RB canopies, they are very good.
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2011)

Great stuff , Alberto.


----------

